# Flag that yt video!



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

A thread so you can post youtube videos to flag!
anything containing herpefauna cruelty.​ 
post em, flag em!​ 
*warning video's will contain uncomfortable footage!*​ 
*DO NOT VEIW ANY IF YOU ARE EASILY UPSETTABLE.*​ 
ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS POST THE LINK TO THE VIDEO'S. 
AND ADD A SHORT DESCRIPTION SO THE VEIWER KNOWS WHAT TO EXPECT!
THEN LET EVERYONE FLAG IT!
YOU DON'T EVEN NEED TO DISCUSS THEM.​ 



warning video's will contain uncomfortable footage!​ 
DO NOT VEIW ANY IF YOU ARE EASILY UPSETTABLE.

this thread is in association with 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions-news/327740-animal-rights-cruelty-section.html​


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

YouTube - Dad killing snake
kill's a snake with a shovel.​


----------



## exotic_girl (Dec 11, 2008)

flagged. im not going to comment as i will probs end up getting banned for abusive language.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

YouTube - kill snake in the rocks
a whimp kills snake with a stick​ 
YouTube - Snake Hunters Video Part 1
theres 4 videos to this one.
there going on a hunt to kill a snake.
and i beleive they find one.​ 

_if you dont like the videos on youtube post them here!_​


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

YouTube - Corn Snake Trying to Constrict Gerbil

Another one to flag

The idiot is feeding a tiny corn snake a wacking great big live gerbil.

I've already given him some "special words" on the commnet section.


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

akuma 天;4175122 said:


> YouTube - Corn Snake Trying to Constrict Gerbil
> 
> Another one to flag
> 
> ...


Apparently "this video, is what you'd see in the wild - get used to it." Idiot.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

YouTube - Rattle Snake Kill
takes out a rattle snake with a shovel. has 1 veiw!
whats with the shovels! a fair few vids seem to have them​


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

YouTube - how to kill a snake...oklahoma style!
whips the floor with the snake to kill it.​


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

YouTube - That's the way to kill a snake!
bloke gets his dog to get a snake after knocking it of a wire!!
a man made dog!! taking on real nature!​


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Youtube disgusts me.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

derek n said:


> Apparently "this video, is what you'd see in the wild - get used to it." Idiot.



I dont think that was at all required of you :whip:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

derek n said:


> Apparently "this video, is what you'd see in the wild - get used to it." Idiot.


 
:gasp::gasp::gasp:thats a bit harsh:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

killing a snake with a butcher knife

YouTube - How to Kill a Snake (cut off its head)

please flag


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> I dont think that was at all required of you :whip:


He was quoting a comment left on the video.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

YouTube - Shae Killing A Snake
cuts snake up with knife, during paintball game.​


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

boidae said:


> YouTube - Shae Killing A Snake
> 
> 
> cuts snake up with knife, during paintball game.​


 
:censor::censor: that is soooooooooooooooo mean


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

YouTube - feeding my tokay a smaller gecko

some one feeding a tokay gecko a other gecko:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Connor's posted video makes me want to stab someone.

YouTube - Penang: Snake VS centipede


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

try not to view them if they are likely to make you mad.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> Connor's posted video makes me want to stab someone.
> 
> YouTube - Penang: Snake VS centipede


 
what one???


----------



## Glaurung (Jun 27, 2009)

Sadly there are quite a few of these videos on youtube (most of them filmed by Americans funnily enough) and they make me very angry and quite upset. Some twat has a video of feeding a live mouse to his piranha (which he brought from a pet store.)
There also another prick who feeds a Hamster to his Tegu. Interestingly enough, the hamster bites the Tegus. Some else feed a gecko to their breaded dragon and there are other videos. 

Frankly I find it appalling behaviour and I also feel it gives us Reptiles and Exotic pet owners a bad names. Can someone please these callous f***** and put them through a world unimaginable pain?

Piranha Video below, I believe there is another one floating around on the site.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqWzUQ8lp3M


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Whilst all of these vidoes are negative, there are some good folk on youtube and it'd be a shame if y'all went off it cos of the minority.


----------



## Glaurung (Jun 27, 2009)

No one is saying we should have youtube closed down. But we have a responsibility to shame these cruel individuals, minority or not. There is no reason for these crimes (and they are crimes) against animals. You’re absolutely right, there are plenty of videos showing owners with their reptiles and showing us their quirky and beautifully intriguing behaviour (funnily enough most of those owners tend to be British or European.)

But the point is videos like that shouldn’t be put up, it is revolting and despicable. I admit my bellicose words in the previous post (riddled with spelling mistakes and missing words as it was) was bit unneeded, but frankly this is something that really pisses me off.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree with the jist of what you are saying Glaurung, these people should clearly be prosecuted!

incidentally, why do I know your username? i've heard it before somewhere.....


----------



## Glaurung (Jun 27, 2009)

Glaurung is one of J.R.R. Tolkien's dragons. He was first mentioned I believe in the Silmarillion and then again in the most recent book, the Childern of Hurin. Smaug was already taken.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Glaurung said:


> Glaurung is one of J.R.R. Tolkien's dragons. He was first mentioned I believe in the Silmarillion and then again in the most recent book, the Childern of Hurin. Smaug was already taken.


So it is, what a difficult book to read that was...

anyhoo


----------

